

New speakers announced for Exceptionally Hard & Soft Meeting - Berlin  - lrock
http://ehsm.net/

======
derrida
Out of the names I recognise, I notice Mitch Altman and Nick Farr, both of
whom would usually be attending the Chaos Communication Congress in Berlin.
The Chaos Communication Congress is this year in Hamburg. I'd be really
surprised to not see either of them at the CCC, so I'm going to guess: that's
some hardcore train-hopping.

I'm happy there is something planned in Berlin for this time... it'd feel
weird if there wasn't some hacker happening in Berlin between Christmas and
Sylvester (NYE).

------
lk0
Keynote Speech: "I built myself a nuclear fusion reactor when I was 16"

